# H60 lüfter läuft trotz Pwm Anschluss ständig auf 2000



## ALCATRAZ_von_CRYTEK (27. Juli 2013)

*H60 lüfter läuft trotz Pwm Anschluss ständig auf 2000*

Hallo ,habe gestern meine H60 Wakü bekommen.Die kühlLeistung ist super !Nur eines stört mich ,der lüfter regelt trotz Pwm Anschluss nie runter ,selbst wenn ich im Bios die Einstellung auf Silent stelle!Was kann das sein? Egal ob 50 oder 30 Grad ,er läuft immer bei 2000


----------



## Uter (27. Juli 2013)

*AW: H60 lüfter läuft trotz Pwm Anschluss ständig auf 2000*

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...hlungen-corsair-h-0-antec-h20-coolit-eco.html

-CLOSED-


----------

